# slow internet [solved]

## Timmer

I've run into something odd since last weekend.  My internet connection speed dropped to a third of its former level.  I think it might have something to do with upgrading to the 2.6.24 kernel and using ralink wireless driver support built in, instead of the driver in portage.

I'm currently rebuilding the old kernel to test that theory, but in the mean time, does anyone have any ideas on why this might be and how it might be fixed?Last edited by Timmer on Wed Jan 30, 2008 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kingmilo

You could be right. If possible just use the ethernet port to see if that any quicker?

Thats the fastest, most logical test i can come up with.. .

----------

## Timmer

That would be a good idea if my computer were portable, or I had a 50 ft cable.  But neither is the case.   :Sad:    If I get desperate enough, I may go through the trouble of moving my tower, but at the moment, it seems like way more trouble than it's worth.

----------

## Kingmilo

I hear you.

What about moving a more accessible PC closer to the one with the problem and running a straight cable between the 2 machines and timing a wirlessly transferred file and a file across the ethernet link?

What is the MAX you wireless card is supposed to run at, and what is the download MAX for your net connection?

Chances are that your wireless card (even if running at 1/3 of the speed it should), would still be able to handle the MAX your internet connection can push out if you follow?

----------

## Timmer

no, it's definitely not my isp.  My roommates' computers are all fine.  It's definitely the new kernel.  I tested the old kernel (2.6.23-r6) and everything was back to normal.

@kingmilo

I'm supposed to be running at 1.5 mbps.  My card can handle 54mbps, and my actual is about 350kbps.

----------

## Timmer

hmm...  Well, i just finished today's emerge -uND world, and after a bunch of ipsec files got updated by etc-update, my connection went immediately back to normal.

So perhaps the new kernel wasn't playing nice with ipsec.  I don't really know enough about either to say.  But everything appears fixed now.

----------

## Kingmilo

Always good to keep updated!

Dont forget to add [solved] to subject.

----------

## Timmer

It always bothers me a little bit to label topics as solved when we don't actually know what the solution is...  but you're right, the problem's gone.

----------

## Kingmilo

True, but a "possible" soultion to your problem could have been updating your system, so at least the next person searching can try that.. .

----------

